# '85 720 Z24 Timing won't retard past 10 deg BTDC



## PWRSTROKIN (Jun 29, 2009)

1985 720 4X4 Z24 Weber carb no emissions: OK I need some ideas on what could cause the timing issue I have. Following a cylinder head, head gasket and timing chain replacement I can't get the timing to retard any further than 10 degrees BTDC. The distributor is turned all the way and I have no further adjustment. I can advance it by turning the distibutor the opposite way of course, but can't retard it any further. I followed the Haynes and the Nissan factory manuals to a "T" and I am stumped on why the timing is off. I lined up the silver links on the chain with the cam & crank timing marks, installed the cam sprocket on it's timing mark with the cam at 12:00 and installed the new tensioner & chain guides all per the book and all with no apparent problems. It all went together smoothly including the oil pump and distributor with the rotor pointing at #1. The engine runs good at 10 deg BTDC but I am getting some ping under load and I want to eliminate that by retarding the timing a little more but can't. I need help with some ideas on what it could be. What else could cause advanced ignition timing????? (Yes I disconnected and plugged the vacuum adv hose.) Sorry about the long post but I wanted to try and be as informative as possible. Thanks in advance for any help


----------

